# Cleveland erasing memories of LeBron



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND -- LeBron James is being dropped off a building.
> 
> And his jerseys, at least the ones not on fire, are almost being given away.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5369316


----------

